# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Mabu, personal healthcare companion, Catalia Health Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Catalia Health Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Mabu introductory video
June 12, 2015




> Introducing the Mabu personal healthcare companion from Catalia Health.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Catalia Health Gets $1.25 Million From Khosla Ventures For Its Healthcare Robot"

by Jonathan Shieber 
June 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The Mabu personal healthcare companion from Catalia Health
September 9, 2015




> See how Mabu helps Edgar in a week of following his medication regimen.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Catalia Health uses social robots to improve health outcomes"

by Andra Keay and Silicon Valley Robotics
January 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Catalia Health and Pfizer collaborate to better understand patient journeys using artificial intelligence via robot wellness coach"
New platform uses AI to deliver information about patient experience to specialty pharmacy

September 12, 2019

----------

